# Montecristo vs. Cohiba - Which should I purchase?



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello everyone, I just got my first humidor for Christmas, but haven't put in any cigars. I will be heading out soon to get a box and was wondering what everyones thoughts were on Montecristo Reserva Negras vs. Cohiba Puro Dominicanas.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats on the new humi and welcome to Puff. Take some time to read up on humidor seasoning and some other accessory posts. That way youre not investing too much to get upset when things are going south.


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

First, welcome aboard. You can introduce yourself in the Noobie welcome thread so people can get to know you.

Secondly, make sure you season your humidor properly before introducing your cigars.

I personally have not had the Cohiba, but the Monte Cristo Negra is a good stick.

I wouldnt buy an entire box off the bat


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok haha, sorry about posting it here I didn't know there was a newbie area, i'll check it out. Thanks for the tips


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

RSTAD said:


> Ok haha, sorry about posting it here I didn't know there was a newbie area, i'll check it out. Thanks for the tips


Sorry, wasn't telling you not to post here. This is a perfectly fine place for a question about cigars in my opinion.

Was just pointing out the noob forum as well.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure of each of those cigars. I'd say the Fuente 858s (maduro, sungrown, natural) are all box worthy cigars and wont break the bank.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

My local tobacconist suggested the 858's as well, they look like a really high quality stick for the price.


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

RSTAD said:


> Hello everyone, I just got my first humidor for Christmas, but haven't put in any cigars. I will be heading out soon to get a box and was wondering what everyones thoughts were on Montecristo Reserva Negras vs. Cohiba Puro Dominicanas.


First off I wouldn't buy a box of anything just yet. I would sample everything to figure out your preference and keep a couple of them in your humi. AF 858 is a good stick that you should try, in both nat and maduro. I used to love the Punch line when I first started out and bought a ton of it but now I prefer Liga Privada and AF Anejos

If you are set on these two buy one of each, I've tried a Monti #2 white(I think) and a couple of Cohiba's and I prefer the Cohiba's.


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

Maverick7232 said:


> If you set on these two buy one of each, I've tried a Monti #2 white(I think) and a couple of Cohiba's and I prefer the Cohiba's.


The Monti White, and the Reserva Negra are COMPLETELY different animals


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I would say neither. If you are first starting out you need to buy samplers. IMHO those cigars have a big name and the price does not match the enjoyability of a cigar. Thats just my thoughts. With that said you at least need to buy a couple sticks before buying a box. Sometimes you get a bad stick from a box (plugged or burn issues). Read some reviews and see if that flavor profile meets your tastes. But you dont always have to believe one's tastes from another. The beauty of this hobby is that you try many different cigars and let it take you on a journey.


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

Justjosh said:


> The Monti White, and the Reserva Negra are COMPLETELY different animals


Never had a Negra Monti but looking at it I might give one a try as I like the maddies lately
.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok, I'll look into some good samplers then. Thanks for the reply. By the way, is there a way to stop getting emails when someone replies to a post (my phone keeps buzzing and I gotta get to bed for school tomorrow)


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

RSTAD said:


> Ok, I'll look into some good samplers then. Thanks for the reply. By the way, is there a way to stop getting emails when someone replies to a post (my phone keeps buzzing and I gotta get to bed for school tomorrow)


LOL, in the email hit the unsubscribe link and it will stop updating you after every reply.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

First off welcome to puff! 

Second I reccomend that you do not buy any cigar in bulk right now! Try some samplers or singles of some cigars you are interested in. This will save you from the disappointment of not liking the other 24 cigars in a box and the frustration of being stuck with them!

You will find the more you smoke your pallet will change (some change faster than others) and what you like right now you won't like in a month or two. Start off slow with some singles/fivers and then enjoy the slide down the slope from there!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

My advice:
1. Avoid any cigar that has a Cuban counterpart. In general, they're not great, and you can find plenty of better cigars for the money. 
2. For all cigars you're considering, buy a single. If you like it, buy three more. If you like them, buy five more. If you still absolutely love them, then and only then get a box.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I tried a NC cohiba before I even got into cigars and remember it wasn't that good. Never tried a NC montecristo but don't buy NC cohibas. They are overpriced for having the same name as CC cohibas, but the taste is wayyy off. So many better sticks you can buy out there for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

I wouldn't buy a box of either. As others have said, you should grab a variety of sticks (though I would also avoid the premade samplers, just make your own from recommendations and reviews you see here). By all means fill up that sexy new humidor, but do it with a wide variety of sticks. It's also a good idea to buy two of each stick at this point, so you can try one As soon as you get it and one with a little rest/age on it.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

To expand a little on the great advice that has already been posted, if you're new to cigars it will take some time for your palate to mature. That will eventually happen over time and many cigars. As already posted, samplers and inexpensive cigars are a great way to start, save the expensive sticks for later when you will get much more enjoyment out of them.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

RSTAD said:


> Ok, I'll look into some good samplers then. Thanks for the reply. By the way, is there a way to stop getting emails when someone replies to a post (my phone keeps buzzing and I gotta get to bed for school tomorrow)


Click "Settings" on the top menu bar of the forum. Scroll down to see on the left side of the page a heading for "General Settings." Close your left eye halfway and click on "General Settings." Scroll down a little bit to "Default Thread Subscription Mode." In the dropdown you can choose to be notified "Through my control panel only," which means you won't receive e-mails when someone responds to a thread you've subscribed to. You'll see new responses on your "Settings" page.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> My advice:
> 1. Avoid any cigar that has a Cuban counterpart. In general, they're not great, and you can find plenty of better cigars for the money.


In general this may be true. I haven't smoked my way through the whole gamut of CC/NC counterpart brands. However, at least two such NCs are worth mentioning: Sancho Panza Double Maduro - inexpensive and flavorful. Also they smoke pretty danged well ROTT. And I had a H. Upmann Signature NC that was truly yummy.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

As many have mentioned, go with samplers or 5ers, I found when I first started I liked a milder cigar, but as I smoked more my palate preferred a fuller cigar, and I found I now like cigars in all the different strengths depending on the brand. Try as many different cigars you can, the ones you find yourself wanting or going back to, those are the ones you look for boxes.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

As ninja said steer clear of the brands with cuban counterparts. They are all pale comparisons of the real thing. Go back to your tobacconist and let him suggest a few singles so you can see what type of flavor profiles you like and go from there.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

ShortFuse said:


> I'm not entirely sure of each of those cigars. I'd say the Fuente 858s (maduro, sungrown, natural) are all box worthy cigars and wont break the bank.





RSTAD said:


> My local tobacconist suggested the 858's as well, they look like a really high quality stick for the price.


As a noob myself, I have to attest that the Fuente 8-5-8's are Noob-friendly. I've probably had more of those than any so far.


----------

